# Winfact mit  Step7 verbinden??



## Techniker1907 (14 September 2010)

Hallo,

bin zur zeit in einer Projektphase. Wir arbeiten mit der Software von Winfact(BORIS). Wie bekomme ich das hin das ich BORIS mit Step7 verbinde?? Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit??

MFG


----------



## marlob (14 September 2010)

Habe da keine Erfahrung mit. Hast du aber schon mal hier geguckt
http://www.kahlert.com/web/download.php
Da gibts auch ein S7-Demoprojekt zur Ankopplung an Winfact


----------



## Techniker1907 (14 September 2010)

Ja, da habe ich schon geguckt. Das ist aber nicht das was wir brauchen. Hmm.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 September 2010)

Techniker1907 schrieb:


> Ja, da habe ich schon geguckt. Das ist aber nicht das was wir brauchen. Hmm.



... dann schreibe doch mal, was ihr genau "braucht".

Was wollt ihr genau machen?


----------



## Techniker1907 (15 September 2010)

Also wir wollen mit Boris eine Verbindung zum Simatic Manager bzw. Hardware S7. Als Verbindung haben wir ein USB KAbel an dem Rechner und an der SpS einen MPI Eingang. Wenn wir bei Boris die Konfiguartion einstellen wollen haben wir keine Möglichkeit die Schnittstelle als USB anzugeben. Warum??
Hat das jemand schon gemacht??


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 September 2010)

Techniker1907 schrieb:


> Also wir wollen mit Boris eine Verbindung zum Simatic Manager bzw. Hardware S7. Als Verbindung haben wir ein USB KAbel an dem Rechner und an der SpS einen MPI Eingang. Wenn wir bei Boris die Konfiguartion einstellen wollen haben wir keine Möglichkeit die Schnittstelle als USB anzugeben. Warum??
> Hat das jemand schon gemacht??



USB-Adapter von Siemens? Bestellnummer?

Grundsätzlich unterstützt nicht jeder Kommunikationstreiber die 
Kommunikationshardware jedes Herstellers.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 September 2010)

Nachtrag:

Vielleicht mal bei Kahlert nachfragen, welche Hardware für die MPI-Kommunikation tatsächlich unterstützt wird.

http://www.kahlert.com/web/s7_treiber.php

MPI-Adapter gibt es neben Siemens von PI oder von Helmholz(/deltalogic/MHJ) 
und auch Fernostvarianten haben ich in der Bucht schon gesehen.


----------



## Techniker1907 (15 September 2010)

Wir haben einen USB Adapter. Von USB auf MPI von Siemens. Bei der Konfiguration bei dem S7 Treiber kann man aber nichts einstellen in der HInsicht mit USB. Also geht das doch nicht,oder??


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 September 2010)

Techniker1907 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen USB Adapter. Von USB auf MPI von Siemens. Bei der Konfiguration bei dem S7 Treiber kann man aber nichts einstellen in der HInsicht mit USB. Also geht das doch nicht,oder??



Am besten beim Hersteller fragen, welche Hardware unterstützt wird.


----------



## Techniker1907 (16 September 2010)

ok, vielen Dank


----------

